# Mossad Poses as CIA to Recruit Iranian Spies



## TH15 (Jan 13, 2012)

> Buried deep in the archives of America's intelligence services are a series of memos, written during the last years of President George W. Bush's administration, that describe how Israeli Mossad officers recruited operatives belonging to the terrorist group Jundallah by passing themselves off as American agents. According to two U.S. intelligence officials, the Israelis, flush with American dollars and toting U.S. passports, posed as CIA officers in recruiting Jundallah operatives -- what is commonly referred to as a "false flag" operation.
> 
> The memos, as described by the sources, one of whom has read them and another who is intimately familiar with the case, investigated and debunked reports from 2007 and 2008 accusing the CIA, at the direction of the White House, of covertly supporting Jundallah -- a Pakistan-based Sunni extremist organization. Jundallah, according to*the U.S. government* and *published reports*, is responsible for assassinating Iranian government officials and killing Iranian women and children.
> But while the memos show that the United States had barred even the most incidental contact with Jundallah, according to both intelligence officers, the same was not true for Israel's Mossad. The memosalso detail CIA field reports saying that Israel's recruiting activities occurred under the nose of U.S. intelligence officers, most notably in London, the capital of one of Israel's ostensible allies, where Mossad officers posing as CIA operatives met with Jundallah officials.
> ...


 
The rest of the article can be found here:
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2012/01/13/false_flag

Thoughts?


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL.


----------



## QC (Jan 13, 2012)

A Bush era situation pasted onto a recent event, does it add up?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting but not surprising. The Mossad is well known for doing anything it takes to protect Israel and settle scores. The fact that they did all this to co-opt a terrorist group known for killing Iranian govt members and such again isn't a surprise.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 13, 2012)

Shame ya can't do the reverse since israel is hated in most countries in the middle east.


----------

